# WTD: Road Bike



## fr0sty (25 Feb 2012)

Hi,

I'm a new member and have registered ostensibly because several local riders I know suggested that posting on a forum like this was a good way of sourcing a reasonable second-hand road bike.

I have a budget of £300 and would like something in good condition that would suit a rider who is 5'8" tall, with an inside leg measurement of 31-32".

I am based near London.

Thank you.


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2012)

You can get a new bike from Decathlon for £300 with carbon forks if no joy - well regarded on here and you can get asap (and no risk of it being hooky)

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-3-id_8167038.html#

You'd probably be looking at a 54cm frame


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2012)

might help by stating what you after , ie steel ,alloy or !!!!

gears or single speed , red or blue

another good site is retrobike


----------



## fr0sty (25 Feb 2012)

Absolutely; I am more precisely interested in a road racing bike - I wish to move on from simple running to duathlon (and perhaps triathlon later), but right now require something reliable to train with rather than any particularly high-class race bike. Although if someone has something that fits both bills then great!

I would prefer gears; (although some bikes I have seen advertised for tri seem not to have any??)

As for steel/aluminium, I suspect that the lighter the weight the better. However, I confess to knowing little about the many options available so am happy to take some guidance.

Very many thanks for your replies so far, has anyone used the Decathlon bike? I know their kit is generally quite reliable, is it better more/less reliable to go with that option rather than a second-hand version from someone here or elsewhere?

Thanks


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2012)

if you look at my album you will see a range of bike all brought 2nd hand and for a lot less than you are thinking of spending .

shame you are not closer you could come and have a try on a few of them , to help you choose


----------



## fr0sty (26 Feb 2012)

biggs682, thanks for your replies. I have tried to look at your album but can't seem to find any photographs - (likely just me though).

vickster, the Decathlon model seems good value but also sold out - at least in those stores that would deliver to me.

I had thought that £300 for a second-hand, entry level bike would be reasonable, however, I am finding that many second-hand bikes are being priced much higher than that.

Many private sellers appear to have bikes that are several years old, yet they're still keen to price them very, very highly. I wouldn't mind so much but on many occasions even a layman like myself can tell that these aren't the highest spec models, so in some cases it seems a little delusional. Perhaps it's a sign of the times, money is tight I suppose.

If anyone has suggestions on where I might find a reasonable second-hand model for about the £300 level then please feel free to post something here.

Very many thanks.

(There are a few other new models in this price bracket, many such as the Claude Butler Criterium have mixed reviews though - I'm happy to take some guidance on models like these too)


----------



## Dave7 (27 Feb 2012)

I am just about to re-advertise my bike but it will be in the £500 region as It would cost £900ish to replace new.......its 54CM if your are in any way interested.


----------



## froggs88 (27 Feb 2012)

i have a nearly new and in great condition bianchi nirone 7 in a 54 size frame that i was about to put on ebay as i am upgrading to a full carbon bike. was going to sell for £400. not sure if you are interested. im in the army and driving from the south coast to the north fairly often so might even be able to deliver


----------



## fr0sty (5 Mar 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for the help everyone. £500 (and indeed £400) were a little over the budget I had set. I'm aware that cycling seems to be very expensive these days, but I felt £300 was sufficient so wanted to stick with it.

I found a Raleigh Airlite 300 in almost new condition with carbon forks for £300, so I think I'm going to go with that option.

It should be fine for someone getting back into road riding again after a (very) long break.

Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## Steampig (13 Mar 2012)

Froggs88
Which nirone 7 is it and in what colour?
if you still have it i might be tempted


----------



## roadrash (20 Mar 2012)

frOsty,
I have a machine that might be what you're4 looking for. see link :-


http://www.cyclechat.net/attachments/gary-bike-002-jpg.4398/

Let me know if you have difficulty viewing this.
I am 5' 7" with a 32 inside leg if this helps.
Looking for £300 firm.
Gary


----------

